# We bought an older, used John Deere 18' manure spreader with a pto.



## JDkevin (May 7, 2020)

It has been repainted, and we cannot find a model number on it. Some of the parts numbers are: 8006-C, 8131-C, 8134-C, etc. Can anyone tell me what model this is, so I could find a manual?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome. Any pictures? lazyd is pretty much up on these things, maybe he'll stop by and help you out.... or PM him.


----------

